# Steeples,



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

The theme is NOT Churches. It is Steeples ONLY!





"Faith, Neglected"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

"Brick and Martyr"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

"Par 3"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

"All Are One"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

"Birdhouse in your Soul"


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## DragginJoker (Oct 23, 2011)

i think this still counts even though some of the church is showing. 



IMG_2881.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

Yup, DJ. Works for me. I just didn't want to see whole church shots here. That could be it's own theme. LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## JAC526 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's mine:






This is unedited, straight from the camera.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 24, 2011)

DSC_0833 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## camz (Oct 24, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Amazing shot Bitter.  Love the layering of structures!


----------



## johngpt (Nov 24, 2011)

shelter from the storm


.


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 25, 2011)

Post on its way.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 25, 2011)

bobnr32 said:


> Post on its way.



The postman always rings twice?


----------



## johngpt (Nov 25, 2011)

While we're waiting for the postman...







steeple abstraction


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Post has arrived John. I made a bit of a mistake.



c2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 26, 2011)

2nd delivery...



c24 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 26, 2011)

12 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitely worth waiting for the postman. Lovely tones and textures.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 26, 2011)

church in Pasadena


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 21, 2012)

Church Steeple in Colusa, Calif.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2012)

0184_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Oops, I hadn't even realised this new theme thread had been created! But it's now found its way into the index, too!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2012)

Does this little turret (if that is the word?) count, too?




0397_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Jul 21, 2012)

Corinna! 

I'm just another fella admiring your steeples!

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt (Jul 21, 2012)

church silhouette at sunset 01Jun10


----------



## Capeesh (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## JAC526 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's another steeple.  Its from the City Hall building in Cincinnati.  I think that qualifies it as a steeple?  Or does it have to be from a church?




R2-08494-033A by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 14, 2014)

Chicago in a fog by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset over mud mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mosque minaret Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Oct 14, 2014)

That first one Phil, great catch and great rendering.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Philmar (Oct 15, 2014)

johngpt said:


> That first one Phil, great catch and great rendering.


Thanks - it is interesting what you can shoot on what at first appears to be a drab and dreary day


----------



## Philmar (Oct 16, 2014)

Spires of Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 19, 2014)

1.


 

2.


 

3.


 


4.


 


5.


 


6.


 


7.


 


8.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't have many steeple shots, and had posted the b/w version of this at the "looking up" thread, so here is the original color version!






(honestly, I much prefer the b/w version)
.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Philmar (Sep 24, 2016)

Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica (Basilica di San Marco) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 4, 2016)

Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Philmar (Dec 24, 2017)

Detail of one of Bagan&#x27;s temples - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jan 14, 2018)

Stupas and decorative htis - Kakku, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Feb 21, 2018)

Wat Pho spires at night - Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge (Feb 21, 2018)

A historic steeple



Beulah Church by Faye M., on Flickr

A blue one.



Blue Heaven by Faye M., on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2018)

This thread reminds me I need to pay attention and shoot, I mean photograph, steeples.


----------



## Philmar (Jun 17, 2018)

Milan tram street car by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2018)

Before sunrise - Cortina D&#x27;Ampezzo, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 21, 2018)

mosque minaret - Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Jul 22, 2018)

St Pauls Steeple by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Aug 30, 2018)

palm and Koutoubia Mosque sunrise - Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Sep 22, 2018)

Jama Masjid (mosque)-  New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2019)




----------

